# New around here - Want to vacation in Orlando



## JoshuaSr (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello-

I am starting to research all of my options. I have a young family (2 kids, ages 1 and 2...likely another one in the future). My wife and I have have been going to Disney World prior to kids (i've been going since I was a child, likely over 20 times by this point). 

We went to Orlando this past week after not being there since 2012. I rented a timeshare at the Sheraton Vistana Resort (1 bedroom). It was tight with two kids (one slept on the pull out, the other in a pack and play). So I really want to focus on 2 bedroom units moving forward. We love Disney resorts, but DVC is out of our price range, and the cheaper Disney resorts are tiny hotel rooms basically. I'm just trying to gather all of my options to make an informed decision. 

If we want to stay annually in Orlando, Oct-Dec (not holiday weeks), in a 2 bedroom unit...what is the best way? My goal is that I want to be super close to Disney World (the Vistana was about 10 minutes to most Disney theme parks).  I am sort of familiar with Wyndham, as my in-laws own a even year of points at Smokey Mountains in Sevierville, TN. I have no clue how the Sheraton system works, it is still quite confusing even after reading about it for hours. 

Also, considered renting from a place like "FloridaSunVacations.com" (which i've used in the past)...they rent condos/townhomes in Window Hills area, which is very close to Disney World.

Am I better off just renting in Orlando? What about buying an extra week (or extra points) and renting it? Is that wise for an area like Orlando which likely rents fairly easily I would imagine? We aren't stuck on one particular resort...just want to do what makes the most financial sense, being that we will be going to Orlando annually.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 14, 2015)

Diamond Resorts has an excellent timeshare 2 blocks from the entrance to Disney Springs (previously Downtown Disney, previously Disney Village) called Grande Villas Resort (off of Hwy 535). You can be on Disney property literally in 2 minutes. It is in the US Collection so if you picked up some resale points for next to nothing you would have access to that resort (and about 34 others around the US if you ever get tired of Disney).


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 14, 2015)

Orlando is waaaay overbuilt with timeshares, which means there is more supply than demand, so it's one of the cheapest places to rent.  

I would not buy there, because you can rent for less than the maintenance fees.

I absolutely would not buy there to rent out, because Orlando is a weak rental - for the same reason:  more supply than demand, which drives down rental prices.

(I owned a 2 bdm. at the Sheraton Vistana Resort myself, and just gave it away for free for the 2 reasons listed above.)

I would start out by renting, and spend some time investigating buying a timeshare on the resale market, in a more high demand area, that you can use for a home resort, and a trader.

Despite your preferences now, you will NOT want to go to Orlando for every vacation forever, and you will be surprised how much that changes.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 14, 2015)

I own at Summer Bay which is close to and provides free shuttles to the parks.  Plenty to do at the resort.  I own a 3br lock off there that sleeps ten so you may want to look into something like that.


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 14, 2015)

You also need to consider that, although Oct-Dec excluding holidays is good for you TODAY, when your children are school aged, that will change unless you homeschool or they are in year-round.  The commitment of taking on a timeshare lasts considerably longer than the 4 years it will take your youngest to reach school age.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Oct 14, 2015)

JoshuaSr said:


> Hello-
> 
> I am starting to research all of my options. I have a young family (2 kids, ages 1 and 2...likely another one in the future). My wife and I have have been going to Disney World prior to kids (i've been going since I was a child, likely over 20 times by this point).
> 
> ...



I vote for renting for now while you are researching your options.  You might find that owning DVC might be beneficial even if you only get enough points to stay every three years on points, while renting off-site the other 2 years.  Especially if you ever decide to get annual passes (going in Dec. one year, Oct/Nov the next gets two trips on an your annual pass).


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 16, 2015)

I love staying in Orlando.

But I have a cheaper timeshare in NC with annual dues that get me a 1BR with annual dues around $350 that I can trade for Sheraton and Marriott 2BRs in Orlando most of the time. (I love Nov and Dec trips due to the weather and holiday decorations).

I have traded into the Sheraton Vistana Resort (not the Vistana Villages) which is right around the corner from WDW - it's one of my favorite locations for Disney-focused trips.  But yeah, I can't recommend owning there unless you are extremely particular about in what section you want to stay or you go in very popular times. (Or maybe if you are concerned about rising exchange costs or something.)

Renting gets you the most options IMO.  If your dates are firm and you don't need much more than a hotel room, renting a DVC studio is probably the least expensive way to get onsite at WDW (well - outside of owning DVC, which is more of a commitment).

I would disagree with the above poster, though - I would never recommend owning DVC for every-third year trips - too much risk if you have to cancel that you would wind up losing all of the points.  and very likely that you would at least wind up stranding a few points on a regular basis.  If you go with DVC, stick to every year trips or at least every-other year (and try to book stays that fall early in your Use Year...but that is a longer discussion...)


----------



## taterhed (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm an owner of Marriott's Grande Vista in Orlando.

 I guess I'm swimming upstream here.... I bought my Marriott for trading.  It trades well and gives you lots of options.  The value (for now) has been holding up pretty well on Marriott legacy weeks.  Marriott has a number of very nice Orlando properties; most of which I'll never see (unless I get early unexpected grandkids ).  If you're flexible (and you can always have a back-up in Orlando) you'll get very good trade opportunities in ORL.  I don't think you mentioned where you live etc...  but airfare/driving to ORL is usually not bad for most people. 

 There are other Marriotts (cheaper) with lock-offs that will easily pull Orlando and many others. If you're in the VA/MD/DC area, a Williamsburg Marriott (cheap, low MF, drivable and easy to book ORL with...) would potentially give you two vaca's (shoulder/off season) a year; one at Busch Gardens/Wmsbrg and one in ORL via trading. YMMV

 Just a thought.


----------



## weems637 (Oct 29, 2015)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek is located "on and island" within the Disney property.  No free shuttle,  but great place for kids and adults.  Had a 3 br for us and our two boys and their girly friends.  We enjoyed it, kids were barely in it.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 29, 2015)

There are so many ways to accomplish what you want:

-You could buy into a system like WorldMark (resale on ebay for cheap prices) and trade into Orlando either directly or through II. 10K points has fairly low fees that don't increase a lot each year, as some of the other systems tend to do.  WorldMark has great trading power in Interval International.  The trading fee is $174, and you would have to join II too. WorldMark has wonderful resorts all over the world in the system to use your points without exchange fees.  They even have a resort in Orlando.  You can view a directory of resorts  online by searching for the directory.

-You could buy a week at a great resort you would also visit on occasion.  We own Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort in Surfside Beach, SC.  The resort is very nice, and fees are about $800 for enough points to vacation two weeks per year via exchange.  You could use the 2 bed side of a 3 bed lockoff to stay there, then use the studio to get just about anything in Orlando.  

-You could buy Wyndham points.  205K gets a prime season week in Orlando, 2 bedroom.  It's 165K for off-season weeks.  But the points are high in cost for MF's, and add in the $219 exchange fee for an exchange, and that makes a pretty expensive vacation week.  I wouldn't go this route.  The Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort is as high as 224K to stay with points in the system (no exchange fee), but that is prime summer. 

-If you have a good amount of money to spend, Hilton points are a wise choice (resale) because they have three great Orlando resorts.  Trading power is very good in RCI, too.

-We also bought a Marriott lockoff unit, and the fees give us two 2 bedroom exchanges for a measly $700 per week.  We go off-season to Orlando, not school breaks or holidays.  Our Marriott is in Branson.

My advise to my kids would be WorldMark or the Surfside Beach resort options.  They are in their 30's and just use our weeks for now.  

We own 500 Disney points and love Disney.  We bought resale when prices were down.  One thing about Disney, you really could call it an investment because if you buy low enough, the points go up in value.  I could make a little cash on our 500 points.



-


----------



## suzanne (Nov 4, 2015)

Orange Lake has many different size units. We have stayed in the West Village several times. We like it because they are townhome styles, no stairs or elevators to deal with,  with your little ones. We have stayed in both 2 and 3 n
bedroom units there as well as the East Village. The place itself is very big with different sections including a river float, several large swimming pools and kiddie pool, mini golf, and several onsite regular golf courses. And its right next door to Disney. And there are several restaurants just outside the resort property.

As others have said Orlando is way over built with timeshares. Take your time and if you do decide to buy there, please search TUG data bases and don't pay developer prices. Usually you can find one being given away just for paying the transfer fees and maintenance fees.

Suzanne


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 4, 2015)

If your in-laws own Wyndham ... you have some idea as to what that system is. 

Wyndham has a GREAT location inside the Disney gate with the Bonnet Creek resort ... but you can also use the points at Star Island, Cypress Palms and Reunion resorts. And that helps later when the kids are in school MORE options as to manage your points or get last minute reservations.

Also, your in-laws can get cheap rentals via RCI rentals for you or you can with the included RCI membership if you buy your own points.

Your Wyndham points would be easy to use in the Poconos at Shawnee, in the Washington DC area (2 resorts), Atlantic City (across from Resorts), Midtown 45 in NYC ... plus many more resorts.

Get a older copy of the in-laws Member Directory and look at the points needed for the different resorts and then check out eBay pricing. Yes, I and many other TUG members buy timeshares and points off eBay.


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 5, 2015)

JoshuaSr said:


> Hello-
> 
> I am starting to research all of my options. I have a young family (2 kids, ages 1 and 2...likely another one in the future). My wife and I have have been going to Disney World prior to kids (i've been going since I was a child, likely over 20 times by this point).
> 
> ...



I would rent, Heck, just look at the rentals offered section, assuming you aren't looking for prime weeks in Orlando, you should be able to get what you want for $100/night or less (which is less than the MF). 

If you do buy a TS, you can almost always get a Last call for less than $300/week (except prime weeks).


----------



## bnoble (Nov 5, 2015)

> Am I better off just renting in Orlando?


Yes.  Orlando is chock full of rental options---timeshares, condos, and pool homes---and you want to travel at a lower-than-average time of demand. The easiest way to go, timeshare wise, would be to get a "Guest Pass" on your in-laws' RCI account (they get one with their Wyndham ownership), and book rental weeks at resorts there. If you have the flexibility to make last-minute plans, those last call weeks can be a bargain.

As others have noted above, your plans may change as your kids get older. We've been restricted to holiday travel (Christmas, Easter, Thanksgiving) during the school year for many years now, and between sports, marching band, orchestra, etc. even most summer weeks are off the list.  Once you get into that realm, owning may make more sense.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 15, 2015)

I would agree with Brian and others who recommend renting in the offsite Orlando area for travel during Autumn (non-holiday) low season.  Between owner rentals and condo resort rentals, 2BR units are an easy find in this season without a long-term commitment or added fees.  Your relatives' Wyndham account includes membership in RCI.   Inexpensive 2BR RCI "Extra Vacations" rentals are often available at the quieter Wyndham resorts in Kissimmee, as well as some of the other quieter resorts, just a few miles from Disney.  Check resort reviews before you choose - there are MANY nice resorts in the area.  Add the cost of an RCI Guest Certificate to put the reservation in your own name and you could easily rent one of these weeks from RCI at a very reasonable price.

That said, JoshuaSr, because you have a young, growing family, IF YOU DECIDE TO BUY, we are huge fans of buying resale points in a program with resorts where you would like to vacation.  This enables you to reserve your vacation stays without paying additional exchange fees to outside exchange companies.  Points are flexible to allow different size units, different length of stay and different locations, even combining short stays in multiple resorts on a vacation... like 5 days at Disney followed by 3 days at the beach.  If you want to add more points contracts later, most programs allow you to combine points from multiple contracts to make reservations.

Since you live along the mid-Atlantic coast, and you have family who already own in Wyndham, getting your own Wyndham resale points contract may EVENTUALLY make good sense.  They have many excellent family vacation destinations in the east.  At Wyndham Bonnet Creek, full weeks in a 2BR between weeks 43-50 (mid-October through mid-December), are just *112*K points, very low.  Early October weeks 40-42 in a 2BR are 189K and prime Christmas weeks 51-52 are 224K points.

The ability to make reservations without paying additional fees for "reservation transactions" in Wyndham is helped by purchasing Points contracts in multiples of 77K because you get a "free" transaction day for the first 77K points you own per year, another "free" transaction day for every additional 77K points you own annually in your total combined account.  So, anticipating a need for at least 112K points per year, I would recommend an initial resale purchase of at least 154K.  231K would allow more flexibility later or it would be enough points for an Autumn week at Disney plus a long weekend at the beach or in Williamsburg each year in 2BR condos.

Just remember to ONLY BUY RESALE.  If buying Wyndham, look for a contract with total annual maint fees of LESS THAN $5.50/1K points including the program fee.  If you can find this in a "Club Wyndham Access" resale contract, there's a little more flexibility there.  But with your family's needs in the near future, I would not think the benefit is worth spending extra.  The home resort does not matter unless you want annual prime season vacations beachfront.  FWIW, we are able to trade 105K-126K Wyndham points through RCI into a 1BR at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort for a non-holiday week.  It costs an extra $300 (exchange fee plus Disney's fee).  Generally, a 2BR trade is no longer available into Disney through an external exchange company.

With ownership in any timeshare points program, you will be frustrated by lack of availability during prime season if you are not able to plan at least 9-10 months ahead.  Off season travelers rarely have difficulty in making short notice reservations and many companies (including Wyndham) offer discounts on the amount of points required for last minute, off-season reservations.  Of course, the cheapest option of all for off season vacationers is often to just rent.     JMHO.  Hope that helps.


----------



## ChrisinCT (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm curious what renting a 2 bedroom unit in Orlando costs these days?  We've owned at Vistana for 15 years now and while MF's were low (and so was airfare) - our MF is now almost $800 a year.

What's cheaper?  Owning or Renting at this point??


----------



## ChrisinCT (Nov 16, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I would not buy there, because you can rent for less than the maintenance fees.



Is that really true?  What would it cost to rent a 2 bedroom unit that offers all the amenities that our resort offers?

(I own at Vistana as well - MF is about $700 or so a year for my fixed week.)

Just curious..


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 16, 2015)

ChrisinCT said:


> Is that really true?  What would it cost to rent a 2 bedroom unit that offers all the amenities that our resort offers?
> 
> (I own at Vistana as well - MF is about $700 or so a year for my fixed week.)
> 
> Just curious..


Rci almost always has last call options for 2br at around 300 bucks in orlando.  Go look at rentals offered section on this board and you will see that it is easy to get orlando for 100 a night or less in some really nice places. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## csxjohn (Nov 16, 2015)

ChrisinCT said:


> Is that really true?  What would it cost to rent a 2 bedroom unit that offers all the amenities that our resort offers?
> 
> (I own at Vistana as well - MF is about $700 or so a year for my fixed week.)
> 
> Just curious..



I have a 3Br lockoff at Summer Bay and can reserve any week I want with no trouble except wk 52.  My MFs are around $900.  Very reasonable for what I get including free shuttles to the parks.

You may be able to rent off season for less but I can get two prime weeks if I split it off.  I can get four weeks if I exchange through DAE.  Hard to beat that price renting.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 16, 2015)

ChrisinCT said:


> Is that really true?  What would it cost to rent a 2 bedroom unit that offers all the amenities that our resort offers?
> 
> (I own at Vistana as well - MF is about $700 or so a year for my fixed week.)
> 
> Just curious..




I own Vistana also, trade in Interval or RCI.  Interval recently gave me an Accomodation Certificate for a bonus exchange, it had a short timeframe and was only good in Orlando.  I was searching with it last week and could have used it for a 2br at SVR for $291 tax included.  I ended up booking a Westgate 2br.

I deposited my 2016 week in RCI earlier this year and was able to book 2 weeks in Hawaii with the tpu given for the deposit.  For me, I own it to trade out, if I want to stay in Orlando I will use the AC.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdurette (Nov 17, 2015)

Personally....if your parents have an RCI account, I would just have them book me extra vacations via that.

A quick look at RCI for Nov 2016 2BR at Sheraton Vistana is about $558 for the week via an Extra Vacation.    Add the guess cert and possible taxes.   You have a 2BR in Orlando at a nice resort for under $700 for the week.  

This is just an example...many other resorts available.


----------



## kirby3 (Nov 29, 2015)

Buy where you want to go and the week you are most likely to go. This way you don't have any exchange fees most years. And think about the future, your children will grow up and the parents might not want to visit Disney every year, so the resort should have something to else to offer (e.g. golf) or at least close by. Well, at least until the grandkids arrive!!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 29, 2015)

Are your parents any form of VIP with Wyndham? If so ... GOLD or PLATINUM owners... suggest you add (resale) contracts to THEIR member number by adding ONE of their names plus YOURS to the resale deed that you buy.

Wyndham will put the new (resale) contract under their member number and you get those VIP benefits. Just remember to be a GOOD KID ... pay them your MFs and maybe, they will leave that ownership in their will to YOU.


----------

